# Can "thick" cleansers like Cetaphil or Aquanil clog pores?



## MetzFan (Oct 7, 2005)

Even though they're non-comodogenic, is it possible that they can clog pores and cause acne because they're very emollient?


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 7, 2005)

The word "non-comedogenic" means "does not clog pores", and my dermatologist even recommended using Cetaphil products for my oily, acne-prone face.

However, the FDA has no definition of "non-comedogenic" so technically a company can label ANY product "non-comedogenic". Also, products that may clog one person's pores may not clog anothers'. So there's always some trial and error involved in finding the perfect product for you, but products labeled non-comedogenic are normally less likely to clog your pores than others.

Hope that helps! I have more information on acne and oily skin in my notepad if you're interested, just click the link in my signature!


----------



## MetzFan (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for your reply. Your notepad is really helpful.


----------



## Liz (Oct 7, 2005)

yeah, cetaphil is recommended by derms. people who use prescribed acne meds are told to use cetaphil too


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MetzFan* Thanks for your reply. Your notepad is really helpful. No problem, glad I could help!


----------



## mechelw (Oct 7, 2005)

my skin was pretty clear when i was using my normal cleanser, purity made simple. i wanted to try the cetaphil liquid cleanser because i use the cetaphil bar version often and i wanted to try to switch to drugstore stuff. i used cetaphil for about 2 - 3 weeks and i go so many clogged pores that i didn't have before! i think it is because i wear makeup and cetaphil isn't good enough for night time makeup removal, no matter how many times i washed. i'm back to purity made simple and my skin is recovering... close to how it was before [but with more red scars]... darnit! but yah, i liked cetaphil overall but it just isn't strong enough for me! it feels so good and leaves your skin feeling so nice so if it works for you then you are lucky!


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 7, 2005)

i use cetaphil it's very gentle , i use it alot to remove my eyemakeup because if it gets in my eyes it doesnt sting or anything, but its not good to remove face makeup because its so gentle you need something that will really clean your face good.


----------

